# Basketball pole



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

It's been at least 20+ yrs., but my dad and I put one up in our backyard. It was fairly easy. The b-ball goal we got had a 4" round pole with a sleeve that went into the concrete. We dug the hole 2-3' deep, placed the sleeve in the hole, placed some rocks/gravel at the bottom of the hole around the sleeve, and poured the concrete (we didn't use rebar). After letting the concrete cure, we slipped the pole into the sleeve, and then finished putting backboard and goal on the pole. It took us two days total. It has been standing there ever since. We even dunked on it (adjustable height  ) and it never tried to fall over. A tree even fell on it and only broke the backboard (it actually saved our garage from being crushed). I guess it depends on what kind/type you get. I have no idea what is out there anymore. Just make sure you dig the hole deep enough and wide enough- I think we made a 3-4' diameter hole. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

There should be instructions that come with it, in how deep the pole must be in the ground. Some people place a Sonotube with a foot on it, before pouring the cement, so that the pole stays in place.

Check also your local code office, due to they may have specific rules on the placement of basketball hoops, setback code, and your Homeowner's Insurance may also have some rules, regarding having one.

Keep in mind that some also offer flood lamps, that attach to the top, for those who want to play hoops at night, so you will also have to possibly pull a permit, to run electric to that junction box, if you decide to add that unit on.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> There should be instructions that come with it, in how deep the pole must be in the ground. Some people place a Sonotube with a foot on it, before pouring the cement, so that the pole stays in place.


In most cases you're better off not using a Sonotube and instead just pouring against the undisturbed soil that you dug the hole in. This way you don't have to worry about the backfill compressing and allowing the pole to tilt under the load. It's still good to undercut the bottom of the hole a little to give it a better footing.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Msradell said:


> In most cases you're better off not using a Sonotube and instead just pouring against the undisturbed soil that you dug the hole in. This way you don't have to worry about the backfill compressing and allowing the pole to tilt under the load. It's still good to undercut the bottom of the hole a little to give it a better footing.


The problem with that is that in a lot of places, you have loam or very Sandy Soil, so you have to use a Sono-tube, to hold the post in the ground.

If you did not use one, the pole would easily be moved, without it. More mass, the harder it would be, to move that pole. Also, some areas require more then just a hole dug in the ground, the pole placed into the concrete, with no form of support, to keep the pole from being moved.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I certainly agree that soil conditions make a big difference, but I've seen several installations where people used a Sonotube for a form and then just put in loose backfill around it. The basketball post or whatever rapidly tilted in the 1st good wind because it had minimal lateral support.


----------

